# Ladies and Gentlemen, May I present 'Shandy'



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

Over here we have a drink. Half beer, half 7-UP, called a Shandy. I think that's an apt name for the little guy who just joined the Guinness gang


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Now THERE is a PIED PIJ! 

Mmmm, Shandy, eh? Well, not that I wouldn't try the drink, but, personally, I think beer is where it's at...STRAIGHT


----------



## stephie (May 17, 2006)

Aw, Shandy is just lovely! Lucky gang!


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

wow! its really cooL! how did u come across it?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is one cool  looking pigeon.


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

Just lucky I guess. I dropped seed, it showed up.

But he/she is by far the most unusual coloured Pij I've ever seen. 
I have seen that same pattern in black/white, but never with brown mixed in.


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

mr squeaks said:


> Now THERE is a PIED PIJ!
> 
> Mmmm, Shandy, eh? Well, not that I wouldn't try the drink, but, personally, I think beer is where it's at...STRAIGHT


As do I. But then again, when it's hot, imagine a cold _sweet_ beer. 
Sitting there outside the bar, reading the paper, or just watching the world go by.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

It is an unusually colored pigeon. I love seeing the ones that are so different all of a sudden show up in the flock. Something to break up the gray.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

alvin said:


> As do I. But then again, when it's hot, imagine a cold _sweet_ beer.
> Sitting there outside the bar, reading the paper, or just watching the world go by.


OK, ya got my vote... rather watch the world go by...can always read a paper later... How "sweet" it is, eh?


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

What a great color combination! Shandy is a handsome new addition to your flock. I myself prefer a Guinness & Harp mix but would be willing to try a shandy, what do I have to lose except a few more brain cells


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Pete Jasinski said:


> What a great color combination! Shandy is a handsome new addition to your flock. I* myself prefer a Guinness & Harp mix but would be willing to try a shandy, what do I have to lose except a few more brain cells*




Hey, watch it Pete...I only get sharper!  

Oops, forgot, I'm Pres of the Jr/Sr Moment Club... 

uh, well, "here's to ya!"


----------

